# Snakes on a Plane ??



## spendleb (Jul 17, 2007)

As someone who is terrified of snakes (but strangely fascinated at the same time!) I watched Snakes on a Plane last night, just wondered what owners of venomous snakes felt about films like this? In my opinion it creates more fear of them? Maybe you all just think it's harmless piece of fun? Just interested to know ;-)


----------



## xmashx (Sep 14, 2007)

i dont personlly keep snakes but i would love to. I dont think films create fear i think if ur scared of snakes it will make it worse but if u have no fear and have researched snakes then u can see the funny side. plus some of the time you can see that the snakes fake lol. anyone else feel the same ?
xsachax


----------



## boabloketony (Jan 22, 2007)

I only watched the first 20 minutes of it, I thought it was rubbish tbh :whip:


----------



## spendleb (Jul 17, 2007)

It didn't make me fear them any more than I already do  Actually I agree and a lot of them are obviously fake and CGI, I think early films I watched as a kid like Venom (Oliver Reed, Black Mamba?) and an episode of Tales of the Unexpected where a snake got into a bloke's bed, these are what made me fear them in the first place! I remember not sleeping for weeks after the snake in the bed program!


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

I dont think it makes a difference if its venemous keepers or not, it just compounds peoples irrational fears of all snakes, but it was a piece of fun, i liked it on a funny level:lol2:


----------



## fundo (Feb 7, 2007)

The film was too crap to be taken seriously lol


----------



## fundo (Feb 7, 2007)

double post...ooops


----------



## Kylie (Mar 12, 2006)

that film was awful!! there weren't even many venomous in it!! oh my god theres a corn snake on the plane its gonna kill me ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!


----------



## Moshpitviper (Oct 21, 2005)

That film made me laugh my arse off.


----------



## *o* (Apr 12, 2007)

I love B-rate movies.

I don't remember exactly about the film, but a boelen python in the film was so aggresive, struck at an old lady's face! lol

The movie was better than "Anaconda", IMO.


----------



## Crownan (Jan 6, 2007)

It was an ACTION MOVIE! 

NOT a documentary. Jeezus!

And anyway, what percentage of people that actually watched it knew what any of the snakes really were?

People are so up tight about stuff, it was a fun movie, and a fun watch


----------



## claire_e_dodd (Sep 18, 2007)

Not seen it but in my opinion, films are films. Whether they are complete fantasy or claim to be based on true stories they are still films, not real, and created for entertainment purposes. I hate it when people pick at the accuracy of films, if they trully represented real life, then most of them would be rubbish. You just have to take them for what they are.


----------



## tokay (Mar 13, 2007)

films are just entertainment and thats that.
secondly anyone see Anaconda 2 :lol2: what aloud of crap lol even thou it was just a really poor movie , they could at aleast of done abit of research as according to that "film" Green Anacondas chase they prey at lightning speed flying up trees to eat monkeys and come from borneo???? lmao the director of that movie needs a slap


----------



## sam316 (Mar 21, 2007)

lol it couldnt have been more fake if it tried. i mean, come on snakes don't go for boobs first! lol it was absaloutely ridiculous! me + my mates had great fun taking the piss the whole way through the film. AAARGH! LOOK OUT, BEARDED DRAGONS ON A PLANE! lol :roll2::roll2: :grin1:


----------



## leptophis (May 24, 2007)

as a venomous keeper i can say i found the film funny, laughable, and enjoyed it, i dont think it was made to be taken serioulsy and as i told someone its just a hollywood film not a documentary, i would say, enjoy it have a few laughs, and treat it as it is,


----------



## NicolaMe (Nov 2, 2006)

My seven year old loooves that film, only cos he knows that all of the snakes really wouldnt kill you like that, and he likes to pick out his next snake for his collection.


----------



## Drazilek (Sep 28, 2007)

I personally thought the film was so bad, it was amazing and is one of my favourite films because of it. And what makes me laugh even more is that SLJ heard the title of the film and said he wanted to be in it as long as he could say "Mother"-you know the rest.

Hilarious. Anyone offended by the film and how bad the depiction of snakes was... well, stop watching films now. 

-Drazilek.


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

it's hollywood!:lol2:...snakes on a plane is to snakes, as pamela anderson is to women! a total exaggeration!:lol2:


----------



## baby_jabba (Jun 28, 2007)

boaboytony5 said:


> I only watched the first 20 minutes of it, I thought it was rubbish tbh :whip:


makes 2 and some of the snakes on it are not even DWA and you could tell most of it was computer rasied straight away thats what put me off from wanting to watch any more of it:-x

Dale


----------



## Aquilus (Feb 22, 2007)

It's an awesome film to watch with a crowd of people, and I'm sure no-one who saw it would take it seriously when it comes to how snakes truly behave. :smile:


----------



## Viperkeeper (Aug 23, 2007)

I don't have any time to waste on that crap, there are more serious issues in the world.


----------



## tiffa (Jan 17, 2007)

it is a good film to woch if you are with ppl who dont like snakes and if you woch it in a hose with a real snake there to funny as when your m8 is woching the film and you get your 12ft burm out he :censor: him self or is that just me :lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## brian (Oct 22, 2005)

Rubbish all crap sorry my view


----------



## tiffa (Jan 17, 2007)

it is a crap film just funny lol


----------



## lightbulb1976 (Dec 24, 2006)

most of my friends are scared of snakes and after watching it they got more concerned, as if a gophersnake could eat a person lol. after explaining it all to them they are abit calmer (still dont come to the house , WIMPS, lol

well i like the film but thats me, i havent run out and bought it but i think its a bit of hollywood who was made so money and it will dwindle into the archives

sean


----------

